# Round Pen Size?



## MillionDollar (20 February 2007)

I'm going to build a round pen for my yard for people to loose school and lunge their horses in, as i don't want them doing this in the arena. 

How big does it need to be- the diameter? 50 feet?

Thanks


----------



## ColleenIsh (20 February 2007)

I would think less ? perhaps 40ft ?


----------



## Enfys (20 February 2007)

Hmmmm, I have been looking at 50' ones myself but am not sure if it would be large enough. I would rather have one at least 20m, but have never used one before so just don't know. I'll be watching this thread for answers! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I would think that most people lunge their horses on a 15/20m circle don't they?  
Just looked it up, 49.25' = 15m  62.5' = 20m


----------



## mandy4727 (20 February 2007)

We are having a separate paddock built on our yard at the moment for lunging and turning out only.  Main one kept for riding, lessons and jumping as the membrane keeps getting damaged with lunging.  New paddock will be 30metres x 30 metres.  Current on is 40 x 30 I think.


----------



## Tia (21 February 2007)

I would seriously advise you to not go so small!!

In the UK I had a round pen and it was 50ft diameter - it was great at the beginning with the youngsters and ponies......but I outgrew it in no time and ended up really disliking it.  50ft is absolutely tiny.

Over here I have a 65ft one and to be honest if I was going to have another one I would go for 75ft next time.

Please don't go smaller than 60ft or you will definitely regret it.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (21 February 2007)

I would say definately no smaller than 20m diameter (60ft).


----------

